# Black Cherry BBQ Sauce Recipe



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 15, 2021)

Good morning everyone.

I made this black cherry bbq sauce that I use for my ribs. I use the 2-2-1 method and baste for the last 30 minutes or so. 

Here is the recipe.

Cherry syrup diluted in one cup of water
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup Worcestershire
1/4 cup steak sauce
1/2 tsp each of garlic powder, black pepper, and onion powder
Brown sugar (optional)*
Bring to a boil on medium heat
Reduce to low and simmer for 6-7 minutes
This will yield enough for approximately 2 large racks of ribs, depending on how often you baste. Personally, I like to leave an amount left over for those who like to dip or add some more sauce while they eat. 

*depending now whether you or your guests prefer a sweet sauce or one that has a bit more tanginess to it; personal preference, of course.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2021)

Sounds interesting!
Al


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 15, 2021)

Looks good.  Might have to try it.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 15, 2021)

How much cherry syrup do you use?


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 15, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> How much cherry syrup do you use?


1/4 cup Koji Cherry syrup to 3/4 cups of water.
A1 steak sauce or aimilar


----------



## BATMON (Nov 29, 2021)

De-seed and smoke some cherries and take it from there......


----------

